# GPU-Z 2.6 wont capture BIOS



## Urbanos (Jul 22, 2008)

hey guys, thanks so much for your awesome work and dedication! MUCH APPRECIATED!

I Have an Asus M50Sv-A1, T9300,3GB, 250gb, and Nvidia 9500M GS 512MB.

it shows up fine in GPUZ, but wont capture the bios file... anything i can do to fix that?
i'm trying to work with the nibitor guy to get support for mobile GPU bios editing, but nibitor crashes and gpu-z says 'BIOS reading not supported on this device'

see screen.


----------

